# pkgng Creates a Conflict



## Majorix (Oct 12, 2012)

When I type in
`# pkg install emacs`
it tries to install 3 (!) different versions of emacs, and in the end fails stating there is a conflict.

What is wrong and what can I do?

EDIT: It seems there ARE 3 different versions of emacs on the remote repositories. This is awkward and I hope they fix it in the future, since I don't understand why they have to have 3 emacs on the same server. Other than that, if you give the full port name pkg will handle it properly.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 13, 2012)

Different options selected generate different versions of a package.  Thus, you ask it to install the generic "emacs" package; it lists the 3 versions available and asks whether you want to install them or not; answer no.  Then you specify the exact version to install.


----------

